# Recommendations on HGH dose for women



## sfstud33 (Sep 29, 2013)

What is a good dose of HGH / Human Growth Hormone for a woman? My wife was commenting on how the texture of my skin has improved after being on HGH for only 5-6 weeks. She was thinking of trying some.

How about 1IU first thing in the morning before breakfast?

Oh, and she's 103lbs (and pretty hot too - but i digress...)


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 29, 2013)

Youre going to hear mixed opinion about this.

I had the wife running 1iu a day for the first few weeks and then hopping from 1iu in the am upon waking and 1iu pre or post workout in the afternoon. 

You will also hear mixed opinions about eating/not eating before or immediately after pinning GH. My opinion -- eating only really affects peptides and your own natural production. I still dont have her eating 30 before or 30 after, just to be on the safe side. Cover the bases.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 29, 2013)

Pics of said hot wife...for science?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, we need it to ummm, make better assessments of the situation?


----------



## muscledaily (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm up for hot pics.


----------



## NavyChief (Sep 30, 2013)

I went thru this with my wife just 2 months ago. GK has good advice and thats exactly what I have my wife doing now. 1iu mornings and in 4 weeks she will up it to 1 morning 1 evening.  4 weeks into it and she is very pleased so far. She is also using test cream from her dr and will be adding var for last 6 weeks for her.
Now where are those pics??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2013)

Keep it low and if you want to work the dose up. My wife at 4iu of rips was miserable from the water weight so watch out for that. If she is just looking for some vitality type effects 1iu is plenty IMO.


Oh and noodZ


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 30, 2013)

I wouldn't go past 3iu but I do 2iu  time of day doesn't matter


----------



## amore169 (Oct 1, 2013)

My wife it's been using 2ius 5 days on 2 off for almost a year and a half, but she started with 1iu at the beginning.


----------

